# Bubbling paint or primer on new drywall and old



## dokmand (Jan 25, 2016)

Replaced a 1/2" cathedral ceiling drywall. Taped (paper) and mudded. Generally used GP premix. Primed it and had some serious bubbling on mudded areas (pin sized up to half dollar biggies). Blow up like they were inflated. Also touched up / skim coated an adjoining ceiling next to it that bubbled also. Had a repeat problem there. 
Used oil based Killz, and other blockers and sealers from that same company trying to stop recurrence. Problem gets fixed in one area, and when you paint, it pops up in another. Paint or primer didnt matter. Only areas that I sealed with spray lacquer, or diluted varnish to spot seal a repair remained totally problem free. 
Most likely cause to me was drywall dust being re-hydrated, but I dusted down the walls, but its possible I missed areas? I dont know. Heck lot of tapers leave tons of dust on the wall like a body filler - not me though. Its not moisture from a leak (new or old), ceiling was just foamed and no precipitation for weeks. Adjoining drop ceiling is a balcony - no potential for leak. No water pipes in the area. No high humidity. Not too hot. No idea. Tried to keep the primer or paint coats from being to heavy so it doesnt leech moisture down into the drywall. Don't think its contamination. New drywall and everything was kept clean. Board wasnt likely to be contaminated, didnt sit around to be touched or handled. Most bubbles were scattered over many boards in different areas of each (some edges, some in the middle, etc). Never had that problem anywhere close to this in 30 yrs. Im beaten


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hire a Painting Contractor !

Don't bitch about the price ! Just pay the man!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Did you sand it and leave dust on the drywall surface? We damp sponge after heavy sanding to remove as much dust as possible.


----------



## dokmand (Jan 25, 2016)

Didnt wet dust. Dry dusted. Only thing I figure is I must have missed some in different areas. Heck I skipped dusting many times and never had an issue and when I have time and try to be careful, it goes bad. Thats what made me doubt it was dust but I dont know. After 3 coats of various priming sealants, spot repairing it 4 times, and 2 coats of paint, it didnt bubble further. Just waiting for the owner to put a heavy coat of paint on it and have it soak thru and bubble more. Its worse when the owners a friend so walking away or dodging responsibility isnt as easy.


----------



## Plaster123 (Jul 10, 2021)

When I get bubbles or fisheyes its because I didn't wait long enough to paint. I then go to Zinsser 123 primer...I had a painter the other day tell me he can paint plaster one day after install. I cant. Even drywall I wait several days. A small patch maybe the next day. Each home is different. Maybe test the moisture each time.. .but drywall will be low reading and probably need a special tester.


----------

